# exhaust opionions



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

Im thinking about puting on kooks headers midpipes, and spintech mufflers. What do you guys think i want ur honest opinions.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got Kooks Lt's and catted mids with Magnaflow catback. Not sure on the spintech sound but I'm very happy with my setup. Can't go wrong with the Kooks.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

sampsonite said:


> Im thinking about puting on kooks headers midpipes, and spintech mufflers. What do you guys think i want ur honest opinions.


I have Spintech Super Pros installed in my custom catback with H-pipe.It sounds great and I have gotten so many compliments you wouldn't believe.

I do not have headers though.


Go with that setup,it will sound awesome!


----------

